# Decoder dead on DCC?



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

It was gently running at low speed then it stopped, lights out.
It is detected by the programmer, brand, address, everything. When reading or writing CVs it moves (jerks as expected) and the light flashes so connections are ok.
In analog mode, i.e. with DC it runs and even the light effect works.
But does not respond to DCC commands.
Other locos run ok on the tracks.
What happened?


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2016)

I have a BLI steamer that did pretty much the same thing and I am waiting with you for "wisdom".


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you try resetting the decoder? Sometimes decoders get their brains scrambled and just resetting the decoder and restoring any changes you made (like the loc address) makes them work again. This is where JMRI Decoder Pro is nice as it has all the changes saved in the table.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree with lemonhawk. Sounds like a reset will get them both working. Most decoders
select CV8 and give it a value of 8. I have had to do it 2 or 3 times in a row to take
full effect. Don't forget the loco address will be 03 after reset. You will have to program
in the address you want after reset and they are working.


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

Thanks! Can't wait to go home and try it for a happy weekend!


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

I can't from JMRI as in the CV sheet, that CV has Write option disabled. And from the Arduino IDE monitor serial, the command returns -1 indicating failure. It reads the value so there is no any connection issue. But the reset value (210 in CV8 for this decoder) can't be set.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

most decoders that I have had any experience with don't actually do a change of the CV8 [or other CV depending on the decoder] .. when the decoder sees an attempt to write a known valid value to that CV, it does a reset, and that value stays set to its default, and other CV's are set / written to their default values, including a loco address of 3 ...
At one time you mentioned that you had a LHS? decoder, but I have no direct experience with that brand .. 
one easy way to tell is if the address is NOT 3, a reset will return that address to 3 which can be verified with a read


----------



## rva1945 (Feb 11, 2016)

*SOLVED*

The decoder is a 2-function LDH.

I deleted the entry from the roster, reinstalled the xml config. file, I edited the CV8 definition in the xml file as it was readonly, but I didn't haver to reset it, when I installed the loco again using the Identify option, it was now number 3. Rewrote all the CVs and now it is working ok.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Chip said:


> I have a BLI steamer that did pretty much the same thing and I am waiting with you for "wisdom".


I have numerous BLI steamers. Invariably, except for one case with a PCM/BLI Y6b 2-8-8-2 that moved, but lost its sound functions, when a BLI steamer acts up it is because of the tether connection between the locomotive and the tender. Not necessarily a certainty, but 95% of the time when I have a locomotive that hisses, runs the injector, blows down, and all that, but won't actually respond to throttle increases, it's the tether not being seated firmly. If I remove the loco, set both items on their sides after disengaging the tender from the drawbar, and laying them both flat on their sides with the tender's rear tilted away at an angle to give me access to the receptacle with the tether, I use either thin needle-nosed pliers or the butt end of a bamboo kabob skewer to push the plug firmly home. The trick is to ensure your grip on the locomotive is, firstly, safe...no destroyed details or crushed and bent rods, and secondly, firm....very secure. Only then do you apply force firmly to the back of the plug. It must be driven right to the point where it simply can't move unless something breaks or you are in great danger of driving the receptacle, itself, out of its perch.

If that still won't work, ask BLI for a repair estimate and return number. For about USD $45, they'll repair it and ship it back to you. Takes between 4-8 weeks, depending on their repair backlog and the hours they can pay a tech to do that.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

glad you got it going again ..


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Wonder what scrambles them? The reset seems to do the trick most of the time, but why? Maybe a new decoder is in the cards. In any case, your running!:appl:


----------

